# Cursed Dovetails



## Rebhays27 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been working with routers for many many years and I still Suck at dovetails. Can anyone please give me some tips to help me. I have built almost everything you can think of but I always find alternatives to work around Dovetails. I have a jig but it is for a 1/2 inch template I have a 3/8 and it doesnt work. I want to start a small craft shop and dovetails are a must. Any tips would be AWESOME


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Rebhays27 said:


> I have been working with routers for many many years and I still Suck at dovetails. Can anyone please give me some tips to help me. I have built almost everything you can think of but I always find alternatives to work around Dovetails. I have a jig but it is for a 1/2 inch template I have a 3/8 and it doesnt work. I want to start a small craft shop and dovetails are a must. Any tips would be AWESOME


This is how I solved ALL of my dovetail problems. The first pic is the first joint right out of the box. The next two are shortly there after.(I hope this attachment thing works)

My thoughts are here. Dovetail jigs -- once again - Sawmill Creek

Jim Eller


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Travis

You may want to check out the pod cast links for machine cut dovetails it may help 

Woodworking Online
Woodworking Online

========
=====


Rebhays27 said:


> I have been working with routers for many many years and I still Suck at dovetails. Can anyone please give me some tips to help me. I have built almost everything you can think of but I always find alternatives to work around Dovetails. I have a jig but it is for a 1/2 inch template I have a 3/8 and it doesnt work. I want to start a small craft shop and dovetails are a must. Any tips would be AWESOME


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Blackemmons these are mighty nice boxes, Good work

Nicolas


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

kolias,

Thanks.

If it weren't for the Akeda, they wouldn't have happened.

Same with these. All tight joints the first time.

Jim


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, Travis.

Although different jigs work in different ways, the underlying trick, I think, is to really understand the spacing increment and positioning controls of the particular jig. With fixed-spacing jigs, that will impose certain design restrictions, most notably board widths to get a symmetrical layout.

It's also important that corresponding pieces be _exactly_ the same length, _precisely_ square, and _exactly_ the same width. I trim pieces with a shooting board and plane to get there. Errors will tend to accumulate.

I use a Porter Cable 4212/4216 fixed-spacing jig. Once I figured out the design strategy and the spacing increment, and cut the boards properly, it worked nicely the first time.


----------



## gknight312 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob, that cleared up my fat dovetail troubles, just as you said, I had the dovetail bit too deep! Thanks.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here the one i use I find it to be very good Tight pins and tails Gifkins Dovetail Jig You can get it here Mite be a bit pricey but it works set it once and it will cut tail and pins Just turn it around and cut which ever is left I cut the tail's first and than cut pin's They are very tight you can get which ever size you want here is the link A10 Box Makers Dovetail Jig - Gifkins - The Japan Woodworker Catalog


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Travis, I'm with Ralph on this one. Other than understanding the particulars of your individual jig, the wood MUST be true. My dovetails sucked as well, until I invested in the jointer and planer. Made all the difference in the world. The final key is patience. Examine each set you cut and try to determine what adjustments you need to make to correct the problem(s). Good luck and hang in there...

Steve


----------



## Rebhays27 (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW thanks guys I'm going to try and look at all the links. I must say I've been in several forums and This is the best response I've gotten keep the tips coming and thanks again. This is my first post to this forum I hope I can help others as well. Feel free to let me know If I can help.


----------



## Big Buford (May 15, 2008)

I have two dovetail jigs, a porter cable 4212 and a Akeda. I find the Akeda MUCH easier to use and more versatile. Since buying it my PC only gathers dust ( and not from use). Look into the Akeda at their website AKEDA Dovetail Jigs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

JUst one more note about dovetails 

" Dovetail jigs are like soft drinks-there are so many choices that selecting one for your shop can be tough. To make this process simpler for you, here are eight great reasons why the Katie Jig is your best bet:

1. No complicated assembly-Just take it out of the box and use it immediately. No alignment.
2. No lengthy manual to read-Just a few pages of clear, easy-to-follow directions show you how to use the jig to achieve professional results.
3. Only one set-up necessary to cut pins & tails-All other dovetail jigs need two set-ups to complete both parts of a joint.
4. Hand-held or router table operations-Works equally well using either method of operation.
5. The perfect glue gap of .006"-010"-between pins & tails is produced by matched bits & guides.
6. Hassel-free variable spacing-Just choose your guide/tuning for positions and go to work. Even use different thickness boards with no ill effects.
7. Handles stock up to 12" wide-more than wide enouh for all but the latest projects.

Quality constructions ensures unwavering precision and long-term durability. While many dovetail/box joint jigs are made of steel rods or bars (poor choices for precison), the Katie Jig uses rigid, engineered extrusions that are manufactured to + .002 tolerances, from high quality aluminum...then gold anodized for lasting dependability. These super-rigid extrusions and close tolerances make the Katie Jig virtually vibration-proof and enable it to maintain the .006"-.010" pin/tail glue gap clearances that result in perfect, tight-fitting joints...Every time!

Set Includes: Pre-assembled Jig w/ *(9) 5/8" dovetail guide/tuning forks * (2) edge stops * 7/16" dovetail router bit * 5/8" pattern bit * 5/32" Allen wrench * Manual."

New Katie Jig w/Bars-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood


==========


----------



## mech-e (Jan 3, 2012)

Akeda salesman by any chance?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mech-e said:


> Akeda salesman by any chance?


Hi,

This post is nearly 3 years old.

Bobj3 is not a salesman, he is a valuable contributor to the forum who has help many members over the years.

Also, if you could post some information about yourself in the profile page, we may be able to help you at some later stage.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I also use the Akeda, easy to use and get's easier the more you use it.


----------

